# Homepage in psd Datei.....



## Basic (26. September 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Homepages Design was in einer .psd datei drinnen ist, kann mir irgendeiner helfen und das so machen das ich die Page in kleine stücke kriege und dann eine .html oder .php datei habe und keine .psd?


----------



## Coranor (26. September 2004)

Das ganze machst Du mit Photoshop, unter dem Stichwort slicen wirst Du hier einige Sachen finden und sogar in den Tutorials hier gibts eine Anleitung dazu: Slicen leichtgemacht 

Dann einen html-Editor nehmen und das ganze noch so bearbeiten wie Du es möchtest, html-Kenntnisse vorausgesetzt natürlich. Falls keine vorhanden sein sollten, dann wird die ganze Sache schwieriger, denn so einfach ist es auch wieder nicht aus einer psd-Datei eine lauffähige html-Datei zu machen.


----------



## Basic (26. September 2004)

Naja habe sie zwar jetzt geschafft zu slicen aber da sind dann viele jpg dateien mit den ich nix anfangen kann   , nene ich lass das lieber von einen machen der das kann........trotzdem ein Dickes danke


----------

